
React Native: All-in-One Guide for CEOs and Product Owners - bobbykrk
https://ideamotive.co/react-native-development-guide/
======
milo_im
From what I skimmed, the article covers almost everything from the business
side. It lacks some developer's points of view, however, more content would do
this document not readable. It's also pretty good writing especially in the
times where cross-platform development gains more and more hype. ReactNative
and Flutter are the future. What do you think?

------
kwikiel
I wonder how much there is actual difference for React Native vs Native. With
better and better phone components development speed / ability to test / debug
will become more important then being close to the metal.

------
w1t3km
Great article, touches on so many aspects of mobile development with react. If
someone wants finally see how React app can fit into his stack, this guide
will walk him through all advantages of the technology.

------
pan_rada
nice info

